# Question about type of input/output jack



## D1chotomy (May 29, 2020)

Okay, this is probably been asked before but I can't find it in a search as I don't really know what to call these types of jacks. How do I tell what positive and negative are on these strange things??


----------



## Robert (May 29, 2020)

File:1-4" Jack Pinout.jpg - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com
				




You typically want to use the Tip (Signal) and Sleeve (Ground) lugs.   

Ignore the _"Switched"_ lugs unless you're building a project that specifically requires them.


----------



## D1chotomy (May 29, 2020)

Robert said:


> File:1-4" Jack Pinout.jpg - PedalPCB Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry you had to do that, but thank you very much. I was so confused.


----------



## Robert (May 29, 2020)

Not a problem, that's what it's there for.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 30, 2020)

The Tip Switched terminal could be, _should be_ grounded so that when you unplug the input jack, the input is grounded instead of left wide open to pick up hum & radio stations. Also very useful for troubleshooting noise issues.


----------

